# Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?



## Sunjy (25. August 2012)

*Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Hey leute.

Schaut euch bitte mal die Seite an.. und vor allem das Game. Ich finde das könnte richtig was werden nachdem was bei C&C so für kacke momenten kommt.
Planetary Annihilation - A Next Generation RTS by Uber Entertainment Inc — Kickstarter

Was ich nicht verstehe.. wenn sie die 900k haben.. gehts dann dennoch weiter oder kommen nur weitere Features wenn sie über die 1,1 bzw 1,3 kommen?


Bitte helft denen das Game zu machen ich finds total cool und freu mich auf das Spiel.
Die Seite an sich find ich übrigens auch sehr genial.. so können auch kleine leute mal was großes bringen.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## ImNEW (26. August 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Hey leute.
> 
> Schaut euch bitte mal die Seite an.. und vor allem das Game. Ich finde das könnte richtig was werden nachdem was bei C&C so für kacke momenten kommt.
> Planetary Annihilation - A Next Generation RTS by Uber Entertainment Inc — Kickstarter
> ...



Kommen neue Features hinzu. 
Jaaa, Wasserfahrzeuge in einem Weltraumspiel


----------



## Fexzz (27. August 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Für solche Sachen gibt's einen Sammelthread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/227700-sammelthread-kickstarter-7.html

Das Game wurd dort auch schon in den Startpost aufgenommen und drüber geredet wurde auch schon


----------



## Klarostorix (30. August 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*



			
				ImNEW schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen neue Features hinzu.
> Jaaa, Wasserfahrzeuge in einem Weltraumspiel



Naja, wenn das ganze Planeten sind, die nur aus Wasser bestehen, dann machen da Wasserfahrzeuge schon Sinn  

Einen Extrathread zu diesem Spiel auszumachen, halte ich trotz des Kickstarter-Sammelthreads für nötig. Dort geht es mehr um die Plattform an sich und welche Spiele dort momentan eingestellt sind. Dann alles mit der Diskussion zum Inhalt eines Spieles zuzuspammen, halte ich für nicht angemessen, da der Sinn des Kickstarter-Sammelthreads ein ganz anderer ist.


----------



## Knäcke (30. August 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich habe Total Annihilation geliebt und Supcom ebenso.

Das Spiel könnte was für mich sein


----------



## Sunjy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Also ich finde das Game rein von der Optik her total genial. Hoffe die erreichen alle Strech Goals damits so umfangreich wie möglich wird.

Ebenso erhoffe ich mir viele verschiedene einheiten da man ja nur eine Rasse Spielen kann um so eine große taktische vielfalt zu erhalten.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Hat von euch schon jemand das neue Stretchgoal und die Konzeptzeichnungen gesehen? Sieht ganz nett aus. Habt ihr schon gespendet und wenn ja, wieviel?


----------



## Sunjy (1. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

ja sieht klasse aus.

Leider is mein English nich so gut. Könnte mir jemand sagen ob die Leute die mehr spenden irgendwelche ingame vorteile bekommen? Meinte gelesen zu haben das es da was gibt.. und ich fände es schade wenn leute die Mehr zahlen irgendwelche spezialeinheiten bekommen würden.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Der Spiel-Content bleibt für alle der gleiche. Höhere Spenden bringen nur Vorteile im Bezug auf Goodies (Shirts, Poster, Artbook oder so) oder eben spezielle Skins für den Commander oder auch ein Lunch mit dem Entwicklerteam (für 10k )


----------



## Sunjy (1. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Alles klar das is sehr gut.

Wie ich sehe (falls richtig übersetzt) gibts nen Lanmodus und mann kann kleine 1v1 oder auch mit 40 anderen leuten spielen. Ergo muss das Sonnensystem ja Riesengroß sein.
Freu mich schon sehr auf das Game.

Könnte unser neuer Lankracher werden.


----------



## Kredar (8. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Ich habe damals Total Annihilation geliebt, und bisher ist außer C&C da wenig rangekommen. Hoffe das dieses Spiel mal wieder so gut wird wie das damalige Spiel.

mfg


----------



## Ich 15 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Die 1,7 Mio Marke wurde geknackt zudem gibt es neue Stretch Goals
2 M = Full Orchestral Score
2,1 M = A Planetary Documentary

Btw: noch 55 Stunden


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Ich denke, die schaffen sogar alle Goals ohne Probleme. In den FAQ steht drin, dass die Pay-Pal Zahlungen für Leute, die nicht bei Kickstarter mitmachen können, später noch draufgerechnet werden auf die Goals. Und ich bin ziemlich sicher dass da mehr als 300k$ drin sind (die 1,8M$ werden denk ich sicherlich bei Kickstarter noch geknackt.)


----------



## Klarostorix (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich denke, die schaffen sogar alle Goals ohne Probleme. In den FAQ steht drin, dass die Pay-Pal Zahlungen für Leute, die nicht bei Kickstarter mitmachen können, später noch draufgerechnet werden auf die Goals. Und ich bin ziemlich sicher dass da mehr als 300k$ drin sind (die 1,8M$ werden denk ich sicherlich bei Kickstarter noch geknackt.)


 
In den Uberent-Foren wurde vom Entwickler angedeutet, dass die Paypal-Summe 3-5% des Kickstarter-Betrages sei


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Oha...das sind gradmal um die 45-60k$ :| Dann wirds wohl doch ziemlich eng.


----------



## Klarostorix (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

Dann müssen wir unsere Schatullen aufmachen und hoffen


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

 Naja, die 1,8M$ werden aber hoffentlich drin sein, Orchester Soundtrack und DOku wären zwar richtig klasse, aber ein richtig gutes Game nehm ich auch wohl


----------



## Ich 15 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Planetary Annihilation der nächste Strategie Hit?*

1,808 Mi + PayPal und noch 37 Stunden  Ich denke sie werden alle Ziele erreichen.


----------

